# Hello, hello!



## JKDWay (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I'm new to the forum, so I thought I'd post here. In terms of career, I'm a pianist and a writer, but I've loved the martial arts for about 17 years now... so, most of my life! haha 

I started off at a McDojo, unfortunately, learning Kenpo. My enthusiasm dwindled and I dropped out after about a year. From there, I was fortunate enough to secure some private lessons in Jeet Kune Do and Ninpo, which I loved infinitely more. 

I also started Tai Chi, but my training stopped for a few years during college - I'd continue to read about the martial arts and self-defense, but I wasn't actively training. 

I started back up again this summer, refreshing my JKD and such, but also venturing into fresh territory with Krav Maga, Muay Thai, Brazilian Jujitsu and a smattering of Aikido and Wing Chun.

Anyway, that's where I am and I look forward to my time here!


----------



## baron (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the board!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk home of a gazillion posts (ok not quite that many... but we're getting there!!)... Enjoy and happy posting.
Be sure to use the search engine...it's one of the finest on the net.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 28, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy!


----------



## JKDWay (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy!


----------



## TwentyThree (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, and welcome!

Which style of Tai Chi?  I practiced a while in Vegas with a Chen-style teacher, then for a while with a Yang-style teacher.  I preferred the Chen style.


----------



## Drac (Jun 29, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## JKDWay (Jun 29, 2010)

TwentyThree said:


> Hi, and welcome!
> 
> Which style of Tai Chi?  I practiced a while in Vegas with a Chen-style teacher, then for a while with a Yang-style teacher.  I preferred the Chen style.


Tai Chi Chuan is all I was told, though I learned one complete form - though I don't remember the whole thing anymore - called Cheng Man-Ching, I think.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 30, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to MT!!

sorry about the McDojo incident....too many of em out there!!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

